# Squatting an Apartment rather than Building (Main Problem: changing the locks)



## briceryant (Jun 10, 2011)

Hello,

My friend lives in an apartment house in Berlin that is partially occupied, however there are 5 empty units which I'm pretty sure I can break into (the doors are hanging off a bit). Thus, I am planning on:

1. Counterfeiting a lease contract (based on my friend's contract) using a fake person as a sublettor (ie. I claim I paid money for the place).
2. Getting the front-door key copied (again from my friend)
3. Breaking into the apartment.
4. Changing the locks.
5. Just moving in like I own the place.

Seem like a good plan? I've never squatted before, it's just right now I have no money and am working on various artistic projects, so I'm ready to try it.

My biggest problem is "changing the locks." I mean, do I just go to a Home Depot-type store and buy a new set? Is it hard to replace them? Are there standard sizes and things like that? Theoretically it doesn't sound that difficult, but in reality I have no idea what I"m doing. Also, I suppose I have to be careful not to break the door/frame too much when breaking in. But seriously, the doors are hanging from the connections (not the hinges), they have lots of give already.


----------



## UrbanNokizaru (Jun 10, 2011)

you can take the old lock out of the door with some screw drivers once you get it open and then take it with you to the hardware store and say you want something the same size. Or you can just take off the whole door and get a new one if for some reason that's easier.


----------



## Gudj (Jun 10, 2011)

Changing locks won't be hard, at least here in the u.s. there are only 2 or 3 common sizes for front doors, and one of those is far more common than the other two.
Also, I don't know the laws in your area, but forging a contract like that will probably get you in more trouble than trespassing. I would leave that bit alone.


----------



## Murf (Jun 10, 2011)

People have been doing that since the 70's. My father lived in an aparment like that for a good 2 years before anyone caught on. There are a few problems that you will no doubt run into. 
-The Landlord
If there is a property manager , or a landlord they will occasionally drop on by to take a look around , collect rent , fix a light , or drop off something for a tenant like paper work. Now this is possible to avoid if you know what he/she looks like but what if they try and show the apartment and cannot get into it? They know nobody is renting it so the to have the right to take the door off the hinges and come in , in which case you are either busted or out an apartment , and the timing is completly random so theres no way to plan on leaving.
-Utilitys
Dont plan on useing gas,water,electric,or heating services. If they are currently active , they wont be for long. If its all free and included in the apartment then you may be okay. 
-Neighbors
If you successfully do this , the neighbors will see you/ask about you. People are chatty , and im sure that if your going to be noisy , or even just making any noise , they hear it and wonder "who the hell lives next door?". Theres a chance they can inadvertantly alert your landlord and blow your cover.

I say go for it, but if you get caught its breaking and entering , criminal trespass , possible utility theft , Forgery , falsifying documents , as im sure more charges. Weigh it out , is an old rusty factory that bad? You get caught you get kicked out.


----------

